# Galvanometer



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

This Galvanometer was made in 1870 and installed at a Coal Mine, It was used as a signaling aid. I worked on the replacement signaling system in the early 1970's. I removed this Galvanometer from the head of the mine drift, where it had worked without fail for some 100 years.

It is part of my quirky collection of old electrical bits and bobs.

Frank


----------



## Sparkster (Apr 2, 2007)

I maybe missing the point of the title of the post but thought you guys might find this video something to have a look at. Just copy and paste the link in to your address bar.

http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=1415831525035442898&q=electrician


----------

